# Non-Civil Service Towns in South East Mass



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Can anyone shed some light on what non civil service towns in the south east area (not the cape) are hiring or what civil service towns are looking to hire? I am currently a special in a town south of Boston and a full time spot was looking good until recent budgetary constaints put a hold on it. I would like to know of any towns south of Boston that may be hiring. Thank you.

Anyone following my previous post:
The non civil service town around this area (southeast Ma) are as follows:
Truro, Wellfleet, Eastham, Orleans, Brewster, Chatham, Harwich, Dennis, Yarmouth, Mashpee, Marion, Mattapoisett, Rochester, Freetown, Lakeville, Berkley, Dighton, Rehobeth, Swansea, Somerset, Seekonk, Westport, Plympton, Hanson, Norfolk, Dover, Sherborn, Holliston, Hopkinton, etc.
These are quite a few to get started and more as you progress toward Worcester and further west.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Seekonk, a VERY squared away P.D will be hiring in the spring.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Macop said:


> Seekonk, a VERY squared away P.D will be hiring in the spring.


I take it you will not be applying


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

OFFKPD look into Somerset, I thought I heard they were looking, can't hurt to try.


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

I suggest pegging their websites (some are located at masshome.com/police ) and saving them into a block of your favorites and check them once a week or so just to see who's doing what.

Hope it helps, trust me... i'm trying too

AJ


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys. This process has been so long and yielding little hope with budget cuts and other issues. Good luck to all and I will certainly be looking into those departments. If you hear anything else, let me know.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

Somerset PD just hired a new full timer about a month ago. They are not hiring for any PO'S at this time. The last hiring they were looking for someone who had the full time academy already.


----------

